# Gun manufacturers will pull out of CA



## deadon (Apr 29, 2008)

Latest trip to the gun in Stockton, I was told that gun manufacturers are pulling their handguns out of California, checking out the roster of guns that are no longer approved for sale in the once Golden State, looks like the gun manufacturers are letting the guns expire and will not pay the fee to keep them on the list. The list is quite large now so better get it while the getting is good. This state stinks.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Uhhh... Move?

The cost of living there is getting to the point where the 3 people I know are bailing out of the state faster than you could shake a stick at, as long as the stick isn't pointy, over 16" long, does not have any pokey knots on it or doesn't have a stick shroud on it. 

That state needs to be taught a lesson, and the only way that is going to happen is a mass exodus from there by it's remaining semi-sensible residence. (Not always possible I know, selling a home there is about as bad as it's ever been from what I understand.)

Zhur


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

STI pulled out at the frist of the year and I imagine there will be more. Why should a gun manufacture have to pay $500,000 and up a year to a bunch of idiots to drop their guns off latters and other crazy stunts. You got to sell a lot of guns to make up for that kind of loss. brokenimage


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't doubt that will see an exodus of smaller manufacturers from California. The bigger companies will likely stay, since Cali is supposedly the sixth-largest economy in the world and there are still a lot of gun owners there.

It would be delicious if gun companies pulled out of Cali and, like Ronnie Barrett, refused to sell guns to Cali government agencies, including police departments. But that's not going to happen, since foreign gun makers don't really care about RKBA issues, and domestic gunmakers won't cede a huge portion of the market to foreign competition.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I'm more concerned about ammuntion availability in the future and potential laws restricting sales and other issues which could increase prices. BTW California is called the Golden State because of gold and the California Gold Rush and nothing more.


----------



## deadon (Apr 29, 2008)

STI has pulled out, I was told by the boys at Stockton's Outdoor Sportsman store that Kimber is pulling out for sure, you can pretty much go to the Department of Justice website and access the list of Approved Handguns for Sale and then look at the list of handguns that are no longer approved for sale in the state and it has grown tremendously. At this point, I'm not too worried about handguns, I've got more than I need, ammo is a huge issue, gun is no good without ammo. That is a big issue this year, I've got 5 more years before I retire and I can't wait to get the hell out of Dodge. I saw a M-4 style rifle on the shelf, asked them if it was legal in this state and I was told yup, when he handed it to me, it was a fixed magazine M-4, so this is what this state reduces a firearm manufacturer so they can sell a firearm. Sad. the rifle resembled a M-4, it is called a Carbon 15 Top Loader. In order to load the rifle, flip open the top receiver and insert the rounds, as one who was in the service and very familiar with M-16's and M-4's, this was repugnant. Here's a picture of it.


----------



## deadon (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry, hopefully this link will show..

http://www.bushmaster.com/catalog_carbon15_AZC-C15RM4FT.asp


----------

